

Greatly increase Chrome performance - Mojah
https://blog.tuinslak.org/greatly-increase-chrome-performance

======
evmar
(I am a former Chrome developer.)

Whimsically flipping flags leads to random inexplicable browser misbehavior a
week from now after you've forgotten you changed something.

The reason these flags are off by default is because they have consequences:
e.g. pipelining causes random HTTP timeouts if any proxy between you and your
destination doesn't understand it. The GPU stuff will all be on by default
once it works reliably.

Turn these sorts of experiments on temporarily to see if they affect a page
you're working on, sure, but don't think that you're making your browser
better by leaving them on.

~~~
devolve
Well stated. From my own experience, Asynchronous DNS caused everything to
actually load slower. I have no idea why, maybe it's because we are on a
shared network or something.

------
spullara
Benchmarks or it didn't happen.

~~~
neya
Haha! I agree!!

~~~
daeken
If you agree with a comment, just upvote it. Use comments to add value, not
support.

~~~
neya
Thanks for the tip, will keep it in mind next time. And FYI I did upvote.
kthxbai

------
danielroseman
What an extremely irritating blog. For some reason the owner seems to have
linked the pagedown key to the "previous article" link. If I press the
pagedown key, it's because I want to read the text that's currently off the
screen, not because I want to read the previous article. You're actually
preventing me from reading your full text. Fail.

~~~
alanbyrne
Pagedown scrolls down the page for me.

------
alanbyrne
So I've been using these tweaks for an hour and I have noticed a large
perceivable speed increase.

Let's see what crashes over the next few weeks (Once I've forgotten that I've
set these flags and end up swearing at my browser for a few hours)

